# Giant Cystic Acne



## zombie_candy (Nov 20, 2006)

These seem to stay on me forever. I've had decent skin 3-4 months ago, but after trying to change skin regimens, my face broke out in its worst. I switched back to ProActiv which worked for me before. It's taken almost 2 months to see a difference in healing. The whiteheads are almost gone but all this cystic acne keeps popping up on my chin and around my nose! I've had six of them for 2 weeks now and they're not going away! Is there anything powerful you can recommend for spot treatment?


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 21, 2006)

From my personal experience with cystic acne, I have tried: benzol peroxide, some stuff I had to keep in the fridge (prescription, smelled like cheap paste), Retin-A, peels, and the dreaded Accutane. NONE of these demons worked at all. Yes, I have tried it all. But now I have pretty clear skin (well, I am a little older now, and that helps...but I still get zits occasionally), but I found that the best (and least harsh treatment on your body) combo is Ortho Tri-Cyclin birth control pill (accept no imitations like TriNessa--it is NOT the same) and ProActiv skincare kit used together. 
My acne cleared up tremendously, and everything else felt much better around that time of the month. I still use that combo and it rocks. I even had Ortho Tri-Cyclin prescribed to me specifically as an acne treatment (not as 'birth control'--even though that is what it technically is). 
Accutane might be offered to you, but it did not work longterm (maybe for a week my skin cleared a little bit--that's it) and it caused terrible dryness around my lips and mouth (the sides of my mouth split and bled during treatment and my skin became superdry and superflakey like lizard skin). Not pretty! Just my two cents! HTH!:nana:


----------



## aeni (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll still get these once in awhile.  I'll normally go and get a facial and make sure they have this little wand to run over the area.  I don't know the name sadly, but they'll normally lay this protective layer of thin mesh over your skin first and run the wand over it a few times.  It supposedly kills the bacteria or breaks the cyst up under the skin.   Swear to God, this works for me all the time and it's gone the next day.


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 21, 2006)

I hate that, yeah I get them too every once in a while I will get one big one, I can feel them under my skin for weeks and then they finally come to a head. I like glycolic acid. I would say maybet get a facial like the specktrette above me said it really does help also they can do extractions which I love because it doesnt leave scars when they do it.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 22, 2006)

Be very careful when dealing with these.  My lodger had very bad cystic acne when she was younger and I suspect she may have squeezed and picked at the cysts.  She is very badly scarred indeed - her face is full of pock marks and even after  laser resurfacing it's still incredibly noticeable.

Sometimes it can be caused by a hormonal imbalance.  Here in the UK there is a drug called co-cyprindiol (brand name Dianette) which is often very effective but one of the main ingredients, cyproterone acetate, is not licensed for use in the USA.  If cystic acne continues to be a problem the best thing is to see a dermatologist.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Nov 22, 2006)

i definately agree with caffn8me. don't pick and touch and don't even go for a facial. cystic acne is only treatable by a dermatologist. estheticians are not allowed to treat cystic acne. please go to the doctor.


----------



## xyu (Nov 23, 2006)

i always get one or two a week before my period. had a hard time getting rid of them.

if you pick at them -> they stay red swollen and maybe leave a bad scar 

if you don't do anything to it, it oxidises and turn black and maybe leave some weird dark mark there T.T

recently i tried using Origins Out of Trouble Mask during that week once every few days. Surprisingly I didn't get any.

and a few days back when I had one popping out (I forgot about the masking regime ), I dabbed on Clinique's night treatment gel and spot treamtment. After 2 nights, it's now gone.


----------



## farra712 (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_I'll still get these once in awhile.  I'll normally go and get a facial and make sure they have this little wand to run over the area.  I don't know the name sadly, but they'll normally lay this protective layer of thin mesh over your skin first and run the wand over it a few times.  It supposedly kills the bacteria or breaks the cyst up under the skin.   Swear to God, this works for me all the time and it's gone the next day._

 


The wand thing you are referring to is either galvanic current or high frequency current.  The galvanic current is used in facials with a liquid that softens the skin and opens the pores to help with extractions.  The high frequency current is run over the face and they can "spark" the places where there are blemishes to kill the bacteria and help it heal!


----------



## lara (Jan 12, 2007)

Mario Badescu Drying Cream and Healing Cream for me!


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 12, 2007)

Lush Ultrabland with a drop of tea tree oil as a 5 minute mask (I'm allergic to tea tree, can't leave on any longer, but is safe to)
Neals Yard Palmarosa face wash
Neals Yard Hypericum and Calendula cream
Patience.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 14, 2007)

I had HORRIBLE cystic acne on my chest, face, and back as a teen

I saw a dermatologist for 3 years, trying everything from azealic acid cream, monotricyclin, differin, etc... nothing helped until finally my primary care doctor told me about accutane

i went to my dermatologist and told him to put me on this, he was reluctant, because apparently it has some crucial side effects, but after 3 months i was ACNE FREE!

i swear i can not rave about this pill enough... if you really need it, it will work better than anything else because it changes your entire hormone production pattern, very dangerous... but hey, whatever works!


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 17, 2007)

I work at Origins, which is a more natural based skin care line.  We have a product line we recommend for customers like you, with either cystic acne, or even rosacea.  It's the Dr. Weil's Plantidote line.  It's awesome.  It helps clear up your skin and reduce redness and inflammation.  I love it and so do many other people.  Try to get some samples and see how you like it before you commit to buying it.  I recommend starting with the cleanser and face serum at first.  I think you would really love it and see a vast improvement quite quickly.


----------



## CrystalStars (Jan 24, 2007)

Mann I keep getting cystic acne on my chin after I use any kind of liquid foundation. It seems like just as Im finally healing one up and getting it taken care of, another starts to form. We dont have anywhere in town to get a facial or even a dermatologist in town..is there anything I could get to help? I mean other than not using my foundation anymore which I already chucked.


----------



## faerie_bel (Jan 27, 2007)

Cystic Acne is usually caused by crazy hormones and IMO medical help is required! Drugstore/over the counter stuff might help temporarily but I seriously recommend you get something prescribed for you before you end up with too many scars...

I personally am using Differin and a BCP at the moment. I'm slowly seeing results.


----------



## Nikki0211 (Jan 29, 2007)

If it is really cystic acne that you then you need to see a dermatologist. Cystic acne is very serious and very hard to treat. It is normally hormonal like caffn8me said. Cystic acne is grade 4 acne, the most severe, with the presents of cysts with comedones, papules, pustules and inflammation. Cysts are defined as nodules made up of deep pockets of infection, which can be below or above skin. 

Some people think they have horrible acne when in fact they just have papules (just red inflammed lesions) or pustules which are 'zits' that actually form a head and pop. If you do indeed have cystic acne, like I said please don't try and treat it yourself, see a dermatologist. Hope this helps some!


----------

